# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Olanzapina,Faxolet ER,Deprexolet,Hydroksyzyna - Czy mogą być podawane razem?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Moja Matka leczy się na (tak jak to ona mówi -lęki)
Lekarz psychiatra przepisuje jej : Olanzapina,Faxolet ER,Deprexolet,Hydroksyzyna
Czy to oby nie przesada?
Matka od kiedy zażywa to wszystko stała się zamulała. Nie bardzo ma kontakt z tym co się dookoła dzieje. Strach ją samą do miasta wypuścić.

----------

